# 100 Favorites: # 58



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Inextinguishable" & 5
Ole Schmidt, London Symphony Orchestra (Regis)*










This is such wonderful, exciting, towering music! Schmidt's entire Nielsen cycle with the LSO is amazing, and these two symphonies are the cream of the cream.

These recordings were originally released on Unicorn-Kanchana. It appears that my version, leased by Regis, has lapsed from print. However, the music is now available on the Alto imprint:










Not that it really matters: I prefer the magma of the Regis cover to Alto's icy chill. That image is closer to the spirit of this volatile, warm music.


----------

